# Southern Michigan



## MeepoTheMighty (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm in Battle Creek and I'm looking to join a group in the BC, Kalamazoo, or Jackson area.  I might be able to make it to Ann Arbor or Lansing if the game is good enough.  Email me and let me know if you have room available:  meepothemighty@comcast.net


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Jul 31, 2003)

*BUMP*

I managed to find one game on Saturdays, but I'm still interested in adding another one either on Friday evening or another night during the week.  Let me know if you're interested.


----------

